# Low nicotine cigars for a beginner



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello,
I recently started smoking cigars, and I have noticed that the nicotine of a cigar has a tendency to leap on a person out of nowhere. Also, it is hard to tell how much nicotine a cigar has just by looking at it.

So what are some cigars with relatively low levels of nicotine? 

Also, do Maduro wrappers contain less nicotine than natural wraps because they have been fermented and, in the process, aged?


----------



## RickyJ (Feb 15, 2005)

In general, milder cigars will have lower nicotine levels than strong ones. Diominican cigars are typically weaker than say, Nicaraguans. So, I would stick to blends labelled as mild to medium bodied by the retailer. Focus on Dominican fillers and Conn wrappers since they tend to be mild (but not awlays---some Domincan cigars are strong). Maduros are stronger, but I'm not sure if they would have more Nicotine. So a few mild brands that probably wont make you light headed (and usually have natural wrappers) would be:
Macanudo
Dunhill
Davidoff
Avo
5 Vegas gold
Romeo Y Julieta
These are just a few...
you would want to stay away from (if you don't want a buzz):
Any cigar with Ligero or Corojo filler
Brands like Tatuaje, Comacho, La Flor Domincana, Padilla


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I would second the Macanudo vote. They tend to be really mild, I started off smoking them but have moved on to better cigars. Macanudo's are a great go to cigar if you are on the go and need to find a cigar to smoke, almost always going to have a decent smoke at a good price.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

+1 Regular line macanudos or mac gold labels. I smoked one years back and it tasted like air. 

Others may disagree but I wouldn't avoid med body smokes altogether even if you are a beginner. I started smoking at 14 years old and never had any adverse effects from nicotine. Just have a good meal beforehand and smoke slowly.

MRR


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

While Macanudos are mild and what you are looking for I think they are overpriced. Most of the ones I've seen in B&M's are on the $7-10 range. I really dont go pricing them. I'd suggest something thats good that wont break the budget like a CAO Gold, CAO Black, Casa Torano. Those are actually better cheaper cigars than Macanudos IMO


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I will second the Casa Torano. They are a nice mild smoke.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

agree with all above and would throw CAO gold and Monte white in there


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

But remember that I'm not necessarily looking for a mild or medium body, I am simply looking for a low amount of nicotine. I would like to try cigars of all types and flavors, I just don't need to be on the floor because of the nicotine.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with the Casa Torano. When people are talking about the body of a cigar like Mild body, Med Body and Full Body it is all about the nicotine. So if you want a low nicotine cigar you need to stick to Mild and Mild to Med body cigars. If you want to try something stronger just make sure you do it on a full stomach or eat something sugary before smoking.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Try some Connecticut cigars. Rocky Patel Connecticut should be right up your ally. Camacho also came out with a new Connecticut cigar.


----------



## JohnLongIsland (Jan 17, 2009)

For a reasonably priced mild cigar you can't go wrong with Fonseca. If $$$ is not a consideration, Davidoff "Classic" line is the standard bearer.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

If you want to try smoking full flavor cigars, and also build up your nicotine tolerance, I would smoke some smaller sticks- coronas or petite coronas even. The smaller the cigars, the less tobacco in the cigar, thus, the less nicotine in the cigar.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

redcannon said:


> But remember that I'm not necessarily looking for a mild or medium body, I am simply looking for a low amount of nicotine. I would like to try cigars of all types and flavors, I just don't need to be on the floor because of the nicotine.


All cigars have nicotine. Milder cigars, including all of the brands suggested to you, deliver less nicotine. Having said that, when I was a beginner I experienced unpleasant buzz experiences with traditionally milder brands like Montesino or Arturo Fuente. It all depends on several factors including the rate or speed you are puffing on the cigar.

Jorge


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> If you want to try smoking full flavor cigars, and also build up your nicotine tolerance, I would smoke some smaller sticks- coronas or petite coronas even. The smaller the cigars, the less tobacco in the cigar, thus, the less nicotine in the cigar.


I think I'll do this. I have an Oliva Serie O yesterday and it made me realize that I would rather smoke a corona full body than a robusto med. body


----------

